# Holy Hell!



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

I finally landed a job! :lol2:

Been trying for ages and ages (about 3 years ish apart from 13 weeks working for Acer in tech suppport phone monkey hell).

Un-be-bloody-lievable... feels so bloody good to know I've managed to get back into the workplace. 

And to celebreate...

Crash Different


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

CONGRATS!!

what is it??


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

Sales Assisstant for a company called CeX... aka "Till Monkey and Geek toy tester".


Much fun is had "testing" PS3s, Xbox360s and HDTVs


----------

